

TL;DRzr (Weekend hack of a Summarizer) Open Sourced - mohaps
https://github.com/mohaps/tldrzr/

======
mohaps
As promised on previous thread <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5523538>
:)

Have fun, be good, enjoy! :)

